# MUFE Eyeshadow #92 discussion



## devin (Dec 3, 2008)

If this is in the wrong area please let me know. 

I want to purchase MUFE #92 eyeshadow and can not find it anywhere! I called the MUFE store in New York all of the Sephora's in Houston and the Sephora online and they are all out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone know if they are discontinuing this color? I really want it! If anyone knows where I can purchase this color I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it's just one of the most popular colours they have.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 3, 2008)

Its really popular, just keep trying


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 3, 2008)

It's driving me nuts too! Its never available online and I've been to three sephoras and still no luck!


----------



## devin (Dec 4, 2008)

okay thanks! I thought it was just me. I guess I will just have to wait.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try ordering it on amazon.com? They have it listed there, too!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got mine a week ago at The Woodlands Sephora 281-298-8882 (horrible that I have that # memorized LOL) but yeah everytime I ever looked at it there, they always had it in stock, hth


----------



## devin (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I just got mine a week ago at The Woodlands Sephora 281-298-8882 (horrible that I have that # memorized LOL) but yeah everytime I ever looked at it there, they always had it in stock, hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





That must be your favorite store! No, I had not tried the Woodlands. I will call them tomorrow,  Thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 6, 2008)

Alright, Devin, I just got notification from Sephora.com that it's back in stock! You think I waited? Hell naw,  I plopped that and some aqua eyes liner in my basket AND used my 15 dollar Holiday Dollars. HOLLA!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 6, 2008)

Update ladies.... it's sold out again.... hope you guys were able to grab some.


----------



## devin (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Update ladies.... it's sold out again.... hope you guys were able to grab some._

 

I can't believe it! I was just going to get it today, oh well!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 7, 2008)

that color is famous!! love it <333


----------



## MrsGooch (Dec 7, 2008)

And why isn't #75 (Matte Neon Pink) not listed on Sephora's site??!! Sheesh...I want it!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_And why isn't #75 (Matte Neon Pink) not listed on Sephora's site??!! Sheesh...I want it!_

 

I think its listed under the Blush section of MUFE on the Sephora website, not the eyeshadow section.


----------



## devin (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I just got mine a week ago at The Woodlands Sephora 281-298-8882 (horrible that I have that # memorized LOL) but yeah everytime I ever looked at it there, they always had it in stock, hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I called all the Sephora's here and they are all out. They said that since the warehouse is out they will not receive it either.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 7, 2008)

its such a popular color!!! well worth it thoughh so be prepared for the chase lol!!! good luck!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

OK, why did I look at this freaking thread??  I love MUFE, I have a few shadows, but what is the #92 that is such a hot ticket?  

I feel an urge coming on.......photos, anyone?


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

^ it's the famous purple colour. I'm going to search for a picture for you.

I want it too!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Mzzrach It's used in this tutorial
http://specktra.net/f191/tutorial-co...purple-107652/
hope this helps!


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 7, 2008)

i was intrigued as well and found this swatch on marlena's www.makeupgeek.com site...


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ thanks love!  *sigh* adds to wishlist.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^It's so funny too because 2 years ago you could find it without a problem.  I remember seeing it featured in the catalog.  It was used on one of the looks and ever since it's been super popular.


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Mzzrach It's used in this tutorial
http://specktra.net/f191/tutorial-co...purple-107652/
hope this helps!_

 
thanks for the link nora!! i wasn't too impressed with it in the pic that marlena has, but once i clicked over to the tut it looks gorgeous!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_thanks for the link nora!! i wasn't too impressed with it in the pic that marlena has, but once i clicked over to the tut it looks gorgeous!!_

 
No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yah it doesn't look too nice on Marlena's swatch. It's lighter than that.
Defo getting it this weekend!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

The tutorial that made me fall in love with this eyeshadow
YouTube - Dramatic Smokey Purple Eyes


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 7, 2008)

oh man i thought it was just me in seattle that i can't find this friggin eye shadow, i can get every other shadow but that one...makes me mad. For those in Seattle wishin away i'll keep my eye out!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_oh man i thought it was just me in seattle that i can't find this friggin eye shadow, i can get every other shadow but that one...makes me mad. For those in Seattle wishin away i'll keep my eye out!_

 
Try Sephora @ Alderwood mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lynnwood)

I was there in early November and they had it.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 8, 2008)

I would buy it together with #09, they make a great combo.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I called all the Sephora's here and they are all out. They said that since the warehouse is out they will not receive it either._

 

I'm sorry! I went in there last night and checked to see if they had it and they were out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought of you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully you can find it soon-good luck


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 8, 2008)

Such a great color... it's in my Dany Sanz LE palette.. love it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_Such a great color... it's in my Dany Sanz LE palette.. love it!_

 
LUCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY (c) Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## MrsGooch (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I think its listed under the Blush section of MUFE on the Sephora website, not the eyeshadow section._

 
Found it, Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd actually been waiting for weeks now for this to come back in stock at Sephora. I'd signed up for an email, but when it kept taking so long, I started to check the site everyday just in case. No such luck! Then I went to Sephora Friday night, and I got the last one. I was a little disappointed because I didn't have my coupon with me (because it was a surprise trip for me that someone else planned!), but I was just so happy to have that dang eyeshadow. Then I got the email from Sephora on Saturday morning, but it was already sold out again!


----------



## MrsGooch (Dec 8, 2008)

I just called the Holyoke, Mass Sephora and they had 1 #92 in stock! Woo Hoo! It's on the way, I can't wait.


----------



## devin (Dec 9, 2008)

I just randomly clicked on Sephora's site tonight and #92 is available! So you know I couldn't click the purchase button fast enough! It is still showing available. I didn't receive an email saying that they had it back in stock, so I hope it is not a fluke. I was able to purchase it and get the free shipping, so I will let you all know once I receive it. I will reserve my excitement until then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I did receive the email stating that 92 was in stock at Midnight. I guess being a night owl pays off sometimes!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just got my email! I ordered it online and just like devin i'll hold my breath till its in my hands.


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2008)

Still in stock ladies! Just picked up mine


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 9, 2008)

I just checked now, and it's out of stock again! You ladies who got it apparently got very lucky... it's just such a gorgeous color!


----------



## MrsGooch (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I just randomly clicked on Sephora's site tonight and #92 is available! So you know I couldn't click the purchase button fast enough! It is still showing available. I didn't receive an email saying that they had it back in stock, so I hope it is not a fluke. I was able to purchase it and get the free shipping, so I will let you all know once I receive it. I will reserve my excitement until then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I did receive the email stating that 92 was in stock at Midnight. I guess being a night owl pays off sometimes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY for you!


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just brought that color today...it was the last one left!!! I was sooooo lucky! When I got home, I played in it and I love it!!!! I feel great-Yesterday, I was able to find the Spiced Chocolate quad and today MUFE #92!!!


----------



## devin (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluebird08* 

 
_I just brought that color today...it was the last one left!!! I was sooooo lucky! When I got home, I played in it and I love it!!!! I feel great-Yesterday, I was able to find the Spiced Chocolate quad and today MUFE #92!!!_

 

You are lucky!! That is great! Make sure post your fotd once you do a look with it.


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

This is weird
Because at the counter where I go (and start to work at tonight), they always carry it


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 10, 2008)

well yall just made me into a mufe addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well for this one eyeshadow i ment .I hate H.A.T.E. purple on me becouse its for "black people" i was told lol im black nw55 s=but i tryed it in the store and its a pretty .so thanks 
and mac adds puples to every palette they put out since i started buying mac thats another reson.i have tons of purple xD


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

Someone told you purple was for black people?............ 

Was that person smoking crack possibly?

I use purple all the time and I'm as white as a cloud.

Anyone can wear any color, period.

Thats crazy that someone would say that.


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Someone told you purple was for black people?............ 

Was that person smoking crack possibly?

I use purple all the time and I'm as white as a cloud.

Anyone can wear any color, period.

Thats crazy that someone would say that._

 
yep by my ex friend we arnt friends becouse of other resons and the way it was said was very rude :/ so i felt stuck wearing it i think people look at me like oh shes black she has to wear purple,but im the type that wears every color in the rainbow now since i found MAC  xD  ,thanks for your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i fill better about that subject now.


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Someone told you purple was for black people?............ 

Was that person smoking crack possibly?

I use purple all the time and I'm as white as a cloud.

Anyone can wear any color, period.

Thats crazy that someone would say that._

 
Yeah I was wondering if my english was this bad, because I couldnt believe what I've read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on, purple or gold, who cares what color fits with your skin?


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 10, 2008)

I ordered one the other day when it shortly came back in stock.  Even though it's in the Dany Sanz palette,  I wanted one to carry in my makeup bag. I hope everyone who wants it, gets it. Eventually you will.. I always found that Sephora re-stocks stuff after midnight (eastern time), and if your up late you'll get what you want.  For months when Metro Chic nail polish came out, it was always sold out... one night (after midnight) it FINALLY came back, and I picked up 2 of them. It happened to me with other items too.. always late at night.


----------



## devin (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_I ordered one the other day when it shortly came back in stock. Even though it's in the Dany Sanz palette, I wanted one to carry in my makeup bag. I hope everyone who wants it, gets it. Eventually you will.. I always found that Sephora re-stocks stuff after midnight (eastern time), and if your up late you'll get what you want. For months when Metro Chic nail polish came out, it was always sold out... one night (after midnight) it FINALLY came back, and I picked up 2 of them. It happened to me with other items too.. always late at night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes I have noticed that also, because that is the time that I have found the colors on both occasions. The first time was after midnight, the second time was just by accident at around 11:30 p.m., and then I received the email at around midnight.


----------



## glossygirl (Dec 10, 2008)

it's back in stock online


----------



## MrsGooch (Dec 11, 2008)

Mines just came in the mail today! It's sooo smooth and pigmented. Can't wait to do some looks with it!


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_You are lucky!! That is great! Make sure post your fotd once you do a look with it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am building up the courage


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

I wore #92 today ..and my eyes are stained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I love it though...but beware..I look like I have a black eye.


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I wore #92 today ..and my eyes are stained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I love it though...but beware..I look like I have a black eye._

 
Their reds/pinks/purples are so pigmented that it does that all the time, no matter what base you use.

I even stained my cat's skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you look at my last FOTD, I applied a little pink just to laugh, on eye face, and her skin underneat the hair is stained


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I wore #92 today ..and my eyes are stained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I love it though...but beware..I look like I have a black eye._

 
So it wasn't my imagination that my lids were a little stained after I wore this! I thought so that night after I took off my makeup, but then my the next morning after I'd showered and stuff, I couldn't really tell. I know on my hand it really lasted, but what I'm really afraid of is #75! It lasted on my hand like 2 days... so I know it's going to stain my eyes. But it's so pretty!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_So it wasn't my imagination that my lids were a little stained after I wore this! I thought so that night after I took off my makeup, but then my the next morning after I'd showered and stuff, I couldn't really tell. I know on my hand it really lasted, but what I'm really afraid of is #75! It lasted on my hand like 2 days... so I know it's going to stain my eyes. But it's so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
May I ask what you use as an eye makeup remover?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 11, 2008)

I looove this e/s so much. It's understandable why it's always sold out.


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 11, 2008)

its still available online but my local sephora is out of stock boo!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Their reds/pinks/purples are so pigmented that it does that all the time, no matter what base you use.

I even stained my cat's skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you look at my last FOTD, I applied a little pink just to laugh, on eye face, and her skin underneat the hair is stained



_

 
lmao!!!!!


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 12, 2008)

i ordered it earlier today over the phone. and now online it says out of stock again im scared that they would cancel my order =/


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 13, 2008)

HEYYYY, it's in stock online Devin--hurryyyy go get it LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

In was in stock late last night - Best of luck to anyone trying to get it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 14, 2008)

It's already out of stock again.  It was in stock for stock for seriously, 24 hrs.  LMAO - So ridiculous.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 14, 2008)

now i know what that is...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_May I ask what you use as an eye makeup remover?_

 
Honestly, it just depends, but I'm pretty sure that night, I used Lancome Bi-Facil, then Neutrogena Makeup Remover Towelettes after that. My lids were slightly stained, but only enough that it made me question it like "Are they or aren't they?" LOL. It works for me. HTH!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 15, 2008)

finally mine came the package was all busted up but its ok i'm happy and now i'm ready to use it, good lookin on the staining part. I have the bright pink and red and it never stains my eyes but maybe this purple will


----------



## user79 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_yep by my ex friend we arnt friends becouse of other resons and the way it was said was very rude :/ so i felt stuck wearing it i think people look at me like oh shes black she has to wear purple,but im the type that wears every color in the rainbow now since i found MAC  xD  ,thanks for your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i fill better about that subject now._

 
Well, I was once told by a MAC artist that only light pink would work together with a gray smokey eye, no other colors except light pink.

Some MUAs are weird.


----------



## drea522 (Dec 15, 2008)

its available online at sephora again!! just ordered mine 5 min ago!


----------



## glossygirl (Dec 15, 2008)

i got mine today and wore it. it definitely stained my eyelid. next time i'll probably put some foundation over my UDPP to see if that helps prevent it.


----------



## devin (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glossygirl* 

 
_i got mine today and wore it. it definitely stained my eyelid. next time i'll probably put some foundation over my UDPP to see if that helps prevent it._

 

I got mine today too!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I got mine today too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 16, 2008)

come on girls, show us some purple looks with #92, i can't wear purple, looks bad on me


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Honestly, it just depends, but I'm pretty sure that night, I used Lancome Bi-Facil, then Neutrogena Makeup Remover Towelettes after that. My lids were slightly stained, but only enough that it made me question it like "Are they or aren't they?" LOL. It works for me. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was just curious because sometimes if you're not using a proper eye make up remover, colors will leave more residue on your eye. Ive never had a problem with 92 or 75, I use MAC's Gently Off Eye and Lip and it works wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's one from MUA's Mslips






Gorgeous!


----------



## Willa (Dec 20, 2008)

Bad news for you girls
It's going to be DC, if not already, so that's why it's hard to find.
Dany Sanz wants to make a more ''user friendly'' purple, one that won't stain like #92 does on certain skins.

I was told this today when I was helping the girls at the MUFE counter...

So, get yours while it's still available


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Bad news for you girls
It's going to be DC, if not already, so that's why it's hard to find.
Dany Sanz wants to make a more ''user friendly'' purple, one that won't stain like #92 does on certain skins.

I was told this today when I was helping the girls at the MUFE counter...

So, get yours while it's still available



_

 





 I hope I still can get my hands on it and if not I am looking forward to the new purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks hon!


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Here's one from MUA's Mslips






Gorgeous!_

 
IA!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 23, 2008)

#92 is hard to find. However, I'm super cool. I opened up the MUFE webpage to find locations that sell MUFE across Canada and their phone numbers, and started calling location after location until I finally found one. 

Was it done and over just like that? Of course not. There was one left in the store and the UPC code was missing two numbers. So, the girl had to take my number, try to find out the UPC code and then eventually call me back so we could process the sale and then get it shipped to me. It took about an hour to an hour and a half... but it's worth it for #92!


----------



## devin (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_#92 is hard to find. However, I'm super cool. I opened up the MUFE webpage to find locations that sell MUFE across Canada and their phone numbers, and started calling location after location until I finally found one. 

Was it done and over just like that? Of course not. There was one left in the store and the UPC code was missing two numbers. So, the girl had to take my number, try to find out the UPC code and then eventually call me back so we could process the sale and then get it shipped to me. It took about an hour to an hour and a half... but it's worth it for #92!




_

 
Yes it is definitley worth it!! The color payoff is insane! Glad you were able to get yours.


----------



## Willa (Dec 23, 2008)

At my counter (as if it was MINE hahaha) they don't carry it since months

I wonder when Miss Sanz will come up with the new one


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Bad news for you girls
It's going to be DC, if not already, so that's why it's hard to find.
Dany Sanz wants to make a more ''user friendly'' purple, one that won't stain like #92 does on certain skins.

I was told this today when I was helping the girls at the MUFE counter...

So, get yours while it's still available



_

 
I don't know why they have to DC it... just make another purple and keep 92 around.
It's THE most gorgeous purple ever.
Ugh.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't really wear purples but you guys are making me wish I picked up one! my friend's friend was visiting for a week and she got this color and the yellow I think?  I told her I heard it was very good payoff now I'm like man lol I might need to take a visit back to Sephora.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 25, 2008)

oh no.. I went to Sears Eaton Centre because i finally decided to get it and it was sold out... Maybe i should try the Bay


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_oh no.. I went to Sears Eaton Centre because i finally decided to get it and it was sold out... Maybe i should try the Bay_

 
I would keep checking Sephora.com EVERYDAY! Seriously.  Twice a day.  Because it will be gone 12 hours after it's in stock.


----------



## devin (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I would keep checking Sephora.com EVERYDAY! Seriously. Twice a day. Because it will be gone 12 hours after it's in stock._

 

That is the TRUTH!!! I was watching Sephora.com like a hawk day and night! When it shows up in stock you better get it right away!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_That is the TRUTH!!! I was watching Sephora.com like a hawk day and night! When it shows up in stock you better get it right away!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously that is what I had to do.  It was out of stock the entire week of the 20% deal, and then I decided to check once more the minute before I placed my order and there it was!  It was out of stock the next day.  

It just goes to show that there are A LOT of makeup obsessed people out there.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 26, 2008)

This color that everyone is going crazy for has been in my kit for almost 3 years.  When i first saw it I was like oooooh, purppple, ooooooh pigmentation, love it! I've used it quite a few times and y'all are making me want to raise it from the depths of my traincase and do some new looks.  What next? will everyone go crazy for Turquoise Matte #72, another ridiculously hoootttt color.
If anyone is near Richmond, VA, try calling our sleepy Sephora at Regency Square to see if they have it.  No offense, but I find alot of MAC colors that have sold out elsewhere and Sephora stuff at that mall because frankly, alot of folks down here are afraid of "color" and won't venture out.  So try them they may have it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_This color that everyone is going crazy for has been in my kit for almost 3 years.  When i first saw it I was like oooooh, purppple, ooooooh pigmentation, love it! I've used it quite a few times and y'all are making me want to raise it from the depths of my traincase and do some new looks.  *What next? will everyone go crazy for Turquoise Matte #72, another ridiculously hoootttt color.*
If anyone is near Richmond, VA, try calling our sleepy Sephora at Regency Square to see if they have it.  No offense, but I find alot of MAC colors that have sold out elsewhere and Sephora stuff at that mall because frankly, alot of folks down here are afraid of "color" and won't venture out.  So try them they may have it._

 
Ooooooohhhh, I want!  Is that shade carried at Sephora stores, because I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 26, 2008)

it's located at the Sephora website and at local stores as well.  Most times it is actually situated next to #92.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 27, 2008)

Luckily, a few weeks ago I found 92 and 75 at my nearest Sephora here in Austin Tx Barton Springs Mall.  92 is beautiful as a smokey eyeliner or in the outer V. I tried it as a smokey liner w/ Benefit's Gossip all over the lid. 75 is everything all my other pink eyeshadows lack, it is awesome. I hope those who want these colors are able to find them!


----------



## Lilaaa (Dec 27, 2008)

I recently bought that eyeshadow a couple weeks ago after seeing how gorgeous it looked on some of the youtube makeup guru's and seeing it mentioned on Spectra forum. But when I got home and used it, it looked so dark on me.. like a REALLY dark purple, idk why. And it's HIGHLY pigmented.. when I tried to remove it with my Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover, there was still like a pinkish tint from the eyeshadow left over on my eyelid. It stayed there for 2 whole days.. no matter no many times I washed my face and eyes, I was scared it wasn't gonna come off! Luckily it came off after a couple of days but now I'm scared to use the eyeshadow again. Anyone have any suggestion on how I can make it look "true to its color" and not dark on the lid. And is anyone else having the problem with the pinkish tint still left on your eyelid even after washing it off?

BTW, I'm in love with #75 and I'm still on the search for it.. haha wish me luck.

EDIT: Nvm about the tint/stain issue.. I read the earlier posts on this thread and seems like some of you other ladies are experiencing the same issue lol.. now I'm only troubled about the color issue. I think I'm applying it wrong? But I just apply it like any other eyeshadow out there.. :/


----------



## Willa (Dec 27, 2008)

And again :

This is why they are DC'ing it
They wanna change the formula so it doesnt stain anymore


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lilaaa* 

 
_I recently bought that eyeshadow a couple weeks ago after seeing how gorgeous it looked on some of the youtube makeup guru's and seeing it mentioned on Spectra forum. But when I got home and used it, it looked so dark on me.. like a REALLY dark purple, idk why. And it's HIGHLY pigmented.. when I tried to remove it with my Lancome Bi-Facil eye makeup remover, there was still like a pinkish tint from the eyeshadow left over on my eyelid. It stayed there for 2 whole days.. no matter no many times I washed my face and eyes, I was scared it wasn't gonna come off! Luckily it came off after a couple of days but now I'm scared to use the eyeshadow again. Anyone have any suggestion on how I can make it look "true to its color" and not dark on the lid. And is anyone else having the problem with the pinkish tint still left on your eyelid even after washing it off?

BTW, I'm in love with #75 and I'm still on the search for it.. haha wish me luck.

EDIT: Nvm about the tint/stain issue.. I read the earlier posts on this thread and seems like some of you other ladies are experiencing the same issue lol.. now I'm only troubled about the color issue. I think I'm applying it wrong? But I just apply it like any other eyeshadow out there.. :/_

 
Have you been using a base such as Urban Decay's Primer Potion? Or a white full coverage foundation?  Those help me with MUFE colors.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_And again :

This is why they are DC'ing it
They wanna change the formula so it doesnt stain anymore



_

 
I wonder if the old formula is what they used in the Dany Sanz LTD edition palette??


----------



## d n d (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay now I want it too!  Is there a dupe that comes a little close?  What about  MAC Full Force Violet pigment?  I was looking at the swatches of this and that color seems pretty bold.


----------



## devin (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Okay now I want it too! Is there a dupe that comes a little close? What about MAC Full Force Violet pigment? I was looking at the swatches of this and that color seems pretty bold._

 
I don't think Full Force Violet is close either. I will swatch them together and see if they are close. I have tried a lot of purples and haven't found one that is anything like #92.


----------



## d n d (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_I don't think Full Force Violet is close either. I will swatch them together and see if they are close. I have tried a lot of purples and haven't found one that is anything like #92._

 

I was afraid of that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I guess I'll be stalkin the Sephora site until I get my chance to snatch one up.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 28, 2008)

I went into my Richmond, Va Sephora and there are 2 #92 in stock.  HTH!!


----------



## d n d (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_I went into my Richmond, Va Sephora and there are 2 #92 in stock. HTH!!_

 

There is no Sephora where I live.  Why!  Why!!!!


----------



## rimberry (Dec 29, 2008)

The sephora in San Antonio had at least 4 or 5 boxes of #92 just yesterday.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to call my Sephora and see if they have any in stock. There are two Sephoras - one in JCPenney's - by me. If they do, does anyone need/want a CP??? Message me!


----------



## lovesong (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't think they carry MUFE in my local Sephora, only because it's in JCPenny (it won't hurt to call and ask, but I haven't been in there). There's 2 Sephoras about 50 miles away from me and I don't have time to travel up there.When I try to get it online it sells quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Someone feels my pain LOL.


----------



## d n d (Dec 29, 2008)

So, if I call stores around the country and they have it...they'll ship it to me?




update-I called the Sephora that's in another city and they had one left!  By the time they added shipping I cringed on the price but I am hoping it's worth it!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 29, 2008)

I cannot imagine why they would discontinue 92 w/o having its replacement ready for retail.  Booo! Now I'm going to hunt one down, I wish I had done it a long time ago.


----------



## devin (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw 2 #92's today at Sephora here in Houston in Rice Village when I went to buy #75 today.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw it today as well. I need to get it soon.


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't get it...

IT STAINS!!!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Dec 30, 2008)

Even if it stains it should be fine with a base like a paintpot.

I wish I could have this colour. I don't think they sell it in the UK.


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_Even if it stains it should be fine with a base like a paintpot.

I wish I could have this colour. I don't think they sell it in the UK._

 
Girl, believe me, nothing prevents this one from stains
I've tried everything in 5 years of usage


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Girl, believe me, nothing prevents this one from stains
I've tried everything in 5 years of usage_

 
LOL I SOOOO agree! I mean I LOVE the color.. but I stay cautious of when to use it because the next day... lovely shade of pinkness on the eye, regardless of what base you use. 

I always have to prepare myself for the aftermath w/ this gorgeous, addicting color. =P


----------



## i_luv_mac (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe if they have discontinued it perhaps they're reformulating to prevent staining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could get hold of some. I wonder if its similar to the purple eyeshadow in the Balloonacy Pandemonium quad, as I have that.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Dec 30, 2008)

nice colour.  I wish I could find it too.


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_LOL I SOOOO agree! I mean I LOVE the color.. but I stay cautious of when to use it because the next day... lovely shade of pinkness on the eye, regardless of what base you use. 

I always have to prepare myself for the aftermath w/ this gorgeous, addicting color. =P_

 
Yeah, the next day you know you have to makeup again to hide it, or people will believe you cried all night long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_*Maybe if they have discontinued it perhaps they're reformulating to prevent staining *





I wish I could get hold of some. I wonder if its similar to the purple eyeshadow in the Balloonacy Pandemonium quad, as I have that._

 
Yes...
I wrote it about 10923849823 times here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People don't read my comments I think...

I've been told that by the MUA's at my counter


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_Even if it stains it should be fine with a base like a paintpot.

I wish I could have this colour. I don't think they sell it in the UK._

 
I am sure thet sell it in the UK because I bought one in Sephora in Greece


----------



## red (Dec 30, 2008)

Just call the MUFE store in NY, they have plenty (in the pot) $18
212-941-9337

it's not being dcd or reformulated


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Just call the MUFE store in NY, they have plenty (in the pot) $18
212-941-9337

it's not being dcd or reformulated_

 
That's not what I've been told by 3 MUAs...
o_0


----------



## red (Dec 30, 2008)

I was told this by the manager at the MUFE store in NY. I told her about the rumor of it being reformulated in the future, she mentioned that if it was, she would know about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i like the old formula, better stock up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know what i discovered today? That it states "blush" on the box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



never paid much attention .. too busy enjoying the eyeshadow (that can also be used as a blush ... I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

here's a pic, borrowed from a friend to show the box.







btw I placed a bunch of swatches in the thread "random swatches"


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

Then I should ask again to the manager I know, because she was the one who had been told this. She manages the biggest counter in canada.

I don't mean to sound snobbish or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's just that I know how well informed she usually is...


----------



## devin (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_Maybe if they have discontinued it perhaps they're reformulating to prevent staining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could get hold of some. I wonder if its similar to the purple eyeshadow in the Balloonacy Pandemonium quad, as I have that._

 

Unfortunately it is not the same as the purple in Balloonacy quad, I put a comparison swatch in the swatch requests thread. Pandemonium is a more blue based purple and MUFE #92 is more red based.


----------



## red (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Then I should ask again to the manager I know, because she was the one who had been told this. She manages the biggest counter in canada.

I don't mean to sound snobbish or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's just that I know how well informed she usually is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're not sounding snobbish at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's possible I've been misinformed about the reformulation -- you've been told by 3 people, there's probably something to it ;-)

have you been told its being dcd? because I was told it's not. 

Anyhow, I've got mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I wish you a great New Year my friend


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 31, 2008)

I am dying to visit the NYC boutique!!  Even with its new, larger, shiny space, the Pro counter here isn't cutting it!  I love makeup boutiques.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2009)

K, so I visited the Pro counter today and talked to the manager Christopher.  He said #92 is absolutely not being discontinued, it is one of their top selling eye shadows.  He also said if it was, he would know about it since their Pro location is the largest one in Canada.  Just saying what he said.  He also said, why would they discon it b/c it stains?? So does #75 (the hot pink) and the orange one and a few others.

I gave him my number and he is going to call me when their next shipment comes in, probably in a few weeks.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2009)

delete


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2009)

oops!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 4, 2009)

is their any European source for it / a store that ships international???


----------



## Willa (Jan 4, 2009)

LatinaRose : It's weird because the girl at The Bay counter, where I go and sometimes help too, told me the exact opposite and also said that the counter was the biggest one in canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me need to know truth...


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 4, 2009)

I would be inclined to think the Toronto one is the biggest considering lots of movies are filmed here, plus all the shows.   Is your counter a Pro location?

Oh well, doesn't matter to me as long as I get #92!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the same problem too. Ive been looking for it for a month already! everytime i go to sephora and not see it i get disappointed even though its already expected that they wont have it. I swear the san francisco sephora never restocks their mufe eyeshadows.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 14, 2009)

If you live in the DC area. The Georgetown Sephora is always stocked with #92. They seem to run out the hot pink though.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Online on sephora.com you can sign up for email alerts for when a product comes back in stock online.  That's what I ended up doing for #92, and yep, got an email and was able to order it before it sold out again!


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 16, 2009)

I just bought the last one at my sephora (atlanta) today. FINALLY!! I've been looking for over a month!


----------



## Willa (Jan 16, 2009)

Good news girls!

It seems there was a mix-up with the info I was given
Anyway, today I talk to the head-chef of MUFE in Quebec's province, she was at the counter when I went shopping, I asked her about #92 and she explained that for a couple of months it went missing because they wanted to change the formula but we're not abble to come up with one they liked.

All this is over, they changed it and it's now back in stores. Same color.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 16, 2009)

^ I was just about to say - i saw it at both my Sephora's just this week


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_Unfortunately it is not the same as the purple in Balloonacy quad, I put a comparison swatch in the swatch requests thread. Pandemonium is a more blue based purple and MUFE #92 is more red based._

 
Does anyone have a side by side comparison?


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 17, 2009)

Get em while you can!!! MUFE 92 is available now on the sephora site!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Does anyone have a side by side comparison?_

 
Yummy411 has a swatch comparison...I hope she dosent mind.
yummy411....get it here!: Yummy411: Battle of the purples- MUFE vs. MAC

I have both of the purples also, the MUFE has far better color payoff and the texture is easier to work with IMO.  However, Violet Trance (MAC) dosen't stain like the MUFE.  

Glad I read this thread b/c I thought I was the only one w/ the staining issue LOL!


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 17, 2009)

I finally got my mufe 92 after looking and hunting it down for 2 months. the sephora by my area only had 3 left in the store. =/


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 17, 2009)

They had one left when I was at the Sephora in San Francisco. I was just about to buy it until someone got there quicker and ended up getting it. The search continues.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_They had one left when I was at the Sephora in San Francisco. I was just about to buy it until someone got there quicker and ended up getting it. The search continues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should call in before and tell the employees to hold it for you. Thats what i did.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just got an email that it is back in stock on the website...I didn't look of course...


----------



## d n d (Jan 17, 2009)

I just looked on the website and it is still available.  I just got my email too...too bad it almost took a month for them to restock it!


----------



## devin (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Does anyone have a side by side comparison?_

 

Here is a swatch I posted of the two on nc45 skin. HTH!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1405829


I am glad that this is back in stock for everyone! It is certainly worth the search!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 18, 2009)

You know, I've had ZERO staining issues with this shadow, and I've even used it a few days in a row.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay, someone will do a CP for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should I get the whole compact or just the refill pan?
Money is tight atm, but I am afraid something might happen to the e/s if I only get the refill!


----------



## Willa (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Yay, someone will do a CP for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should I get the whole compact or just the refill pan?
Money is tight atm, but I am afraid something might happen to the e/s if I only get the refill!_

 
I could send you an empty case if you want, I have loads of them (MUFE)
You would just have to pay me by paypal the shipping





Pm me if you're interessed


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy crap, its sold out on Sephora again already?  that was less than 2 days that it was on the site!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad I ordered it as soon as I saw it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 18, 2009)

92 is always available at every MUFE counter I go to. At Sephora they're always out, so maybe better luck at a counter if you have access to one?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I could send you an empty case if you want, I have loads of them (MUFE)
You would just have to pay me by paypal the shipping





Pm me if you're interessed_

 
Thank you so much for your offer (too kind of you!), but I just found out that MUFE has empty palettes as well so I might just get the refill as I plan to get more mufe e/s!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so glad I got this eyeshadow before it got so popular!


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm so glad I got this eyeshadow before it got so popular!_

 
Me too, 5 years ago


----------



## kat_eye (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_92 is always available at every MUFE counter I go to. At Sephora they're always out, so maybe better luck at a counter if you have access to one?_

 
I picked it up yesterday at my local Sephora :0) 
For some reason they always have it in stock, guess I’m just lucky. 

*What are some other popular colors by MUFE???*


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 20, 2009)

^^75 is the hot pink, that seems to be really popular.  I also love 72 (turquoise matte) and also an intense shimmery deep blue, but I can't remember the number right now.


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kat_eye* 

 
_I picked it up yesterday at my local Sephora :0) 
For some reason they always have it in stock, guess I’m just lucky. 

*What are some other popular colors by MUFE???*_

 

I agree with the above poster #75 is another popular color.  I used it yesterday and it is AMAZING!!! The color is to die for!! If you don't have it, get it!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Can I ask what you paired it with?  I haven't used mine much.


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_^^Can I ask what you paired it with?  I haven't used mine much._

 
#92 of course!!

I also use it with my bright yellow and some orange
It sounds crazy, but it's so beautiful, like a sunset!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 22, 2009)

I so want that bright yellow one they have.  Stupid budget!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 22, 2009)

i got an email today thats its available. i ordered one. hope you guys who want it get it asap because it sells out quick lol.


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i got an email today thats its available. i ordered one. hope you guys who want it get it asap because it sells out quick lol._

 
I was so excited to see that email this morning...I ordered it as quick as I could lol


----------



## MissResha (Jan 22, 2009)

^^i know right, i was like OMG lemme hurry up LOL! next on my list is that beautiful yellow, #2 and the white #0.


----------



## devin (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_^^Can I ask what you paired it with? I haven't used mine much._

 
I like my looks over the top, sometimes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted something really bright and crazy so I used Gesso, Pink venus, MUFE #92(like Willa said),and MUFE #9. Of course you can use more subtle colors like shroom, naked lunch, haux, blackberry, sketch. Here is a pic of the colors I used with #75:

ETA:













 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^i know right, i was like OMG lemme hurry up LOL! next on my list is that beautiful yellow, #2 and the white #0._

 
Those two are next on my list also. I can't for the life of me find a really good swatch of MUFE 0, I want to see how opaque the white is and if it is more opaque than Gesso. I did see one swatch in the Product Swatches forum, but that is the only swatch I can find, and I have not seen it at Sephora the last few times I have been.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 23, 2009)

^wow!


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

Devin...
You are my new makeup hero!!!
Damn girl, YOU.ARE.GOOD!!!!


----------



## Ikara (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_Those two are next on my list also. I can't for the life of me find a really good swatch of MUFE 0, I want to see how opaque the white is and if it is more opaque than Gesso. I did see one swatch in the Product Swatches forum, but that is the only swatch I can find, and I have not seen it at Sephora the last few times I have been.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll try to re-post a swatch of it later today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll just draw a line on my skin to see how well the shadow covers it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do not have gesso though... the palest matte mac shadow I have is ricepaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any other color from the swatch forum you need a re-posting? hehehe


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

@Devin, is that Gesso in your inner corner? i need a white like that. Every white I have sucks lol.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 23, 2009)

Devin, that is gorgeous!!  I like over the top too (you must if buy #75!!), but, I'm in a makeup rut right now.  Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## Ikara (Jan 23, 2009)

And... here it is! ArtDeco eyeshadow base on the left, a black cross with liquid linner and no base on the right.  NC20
Shadows are, top to bottom: Shore leave, vainilla, MUFE white #00
Vainilla has a more "creamy" consistency and adheres better without base than a matte which is a bit more dry, I think they color payoff is really similar.






I hope this one helps


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^thanks!!


----------



## devin (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_




Devin...
You are my new makeup hero!!!
Damn girl, YOU.ARE.GOOD!!!!




_

 
Awww...thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_@Devin, is that Gesso in your inner corner? i need a white like that. Every white I have sucks lol._

 
Yes that is Gesso in the inner corner.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Devin, that is gorgeous!! I like over the top too (you must if buy #75!!), but, I'm in a makeup rut right now. Thanks for the inspiration!!_

 

Thanks a lot! Yes I know how it is. I am glad I could help.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_And... here it is! ArtDeco eyeshadow base on the left, a black cross with liquid linner and no base on the right. NC20
Shadows are, top to bottom: Shore leave, vainilla, MUFE white #00
Vainilla has a more "creamy" consistency and adheres better without base than a matte which is a bit more dry, I think they color payoff is really similar.






I hope this one helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks a lot for the swatches!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW, so i need Gesso i see lol. did you use anything to make that white pop like that or does it do that on its own?


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you girls think Gesso is similar to NYX white e/s???
It's very white and matte like MUFE #00


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

i have NYX's white and its sooo thin on me, maybe i have the wrong one. i ahve the one that doesnt the quilted pattern.


----------



## devin (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_WOW, so i need Gesso i see lol. did you use anything to make that white pop like that or does it do that on its own?_

 
Yes I would say you need it!  It is one of the most opaque whites I know. I haven't tried MUFE's white yet, so that may be it's competition. I used NYX milk pencil as a base underneath. I have used Gesso without a white base and it turned out just as white. I packed it on using the 239 brush.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 23, 2009)

I just went to Sephora at UTC in San Diego and they were out of everything I wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were out of the shadow of course #92 and the HD Foundation #128 anddddddddd the concealer palette I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I was like well Im not gonna leave her until I get something so I started to swatch NARS shadows and OMFG why haven't I bought anything from this line???

I bought Night Life, Strada and Super Orgasm Blush which is to die for!
Wow I think I found my new love. lol


----------



## devin (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I just went to Sephora at UTC in San Diego and they were out of everything I wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were out of the shadow of course #92 and the HD Foundation #128 anddddddddd the concealer palette I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I was like well Im not gonna leave her until I get something so I started to swatch NARS shadows and OMFG why haven't I bought anything from this line???

I bought Night Life, Strada and Super Orgasm Blush which is to die for!
Wow I think I found my new love. lol_

 

Awww man that sucks! At least you got some other great stuff. I looove Nars! I slept on Nars for a long time, but after swatching their colors I was like....OMG!! Their colors are sooooo pigmented, one swipe and you get amazing payoff! I have quite a few products on my list to buy, but it will have to be a little at a time.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 3, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! Thats sooo HOT Devin!


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought MUFE 92 today at my local sephora. Obviously no one here in ole Louisiana likes the color because there were a few boxes on display that had been there for so long they had begun to collect dust, lol.


----------



## devin (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_I bought MUFE 92 today at my local sephora. Obviously no one here in ole Louisiana likes the color because there were a few boxes on display that had been there for so long they had begun to collect dust, lol._

 

They must not know what's up! Girl you betta hip them on to 92!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 4, 2009)

Hailing from LA and wearing #92! I agree, though, the only people here (in New Orleans, at that) who seem to have knowledge about cosmetics and wear them work behind the counters. When I was in Sephora, there were 2 or 3 on the shelf, full of dust.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 25, 2009)

I finally picked up #92, its so gorgeous!


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2010)

I got MUFE #92 last year in NY and I love it! Definitely one of the best purples outside. I am glad I have it!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

It tickles me that an eyeshadow has it's own thread. Awesome and well deserved.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2010)

#92 was my gateway drug to MUFE. It was the 1st shadow I ever got from them and obviously it will not be the last. It's my go to for a BRIGHT smokey eye. When I wear it I always have someone ask whats on my eyes. It's total and complete shadow love!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

I always pair this with MAC Young Punk for a smokey eye....its especially gorgeous over Infamous paint! Really makes it pop!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2010)

#92 and MUFE F&B were my first MUFE purchases. Have been hooked ever since!


----------



## lilibat (Jun 16, 2010)

I just wish it wasn't matte. i adore the colour but hate matte shadows. I have almost bought it so many times.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 16, 2010)

I too was a matte hater, MUFE #92 is not a matte though, it's like a super color all in it's own category.  I don't think another eye shadow has ever deserved it's own discussion, much less one worthy of 8 pages worth of commentary.  Please try it, and if you hate it, I assure you that you'll find a new home for it!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm having trouble with my #92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It stains my lids, they get pink.
I use artdeco eyeshadow base, and nyx jumbo pencils, or a paint pot, and it still stains my lids, 
How can I prevent it?


----------



## geeko (Jun 30, 2010)

I am also in love with #92. It's such a  unique vibrant shade of royal purple which u cannot find any dupe for even @ MAC. i highly recommend people to buy this shade. <3 <3  this e/s


----------



## Ruby (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm in the UK and I was lucky enough to have a mate going to Las Vegas, so she got me #92 amongst other items from Sephora, it's finally ended my 'perfect purple' search, I'm so happy with it!

I really wish Sephora would ship internationally!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 8, 2010)

I dunno... I like the shadow, but the color was a let down for me. I expected BRIGHT DEEP purple, instead it turns this dark eggplant color on me and I don't know why... I mean I know it oxidized cuz of the oil on my skin, but I wanted BRIGHT


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I dunno... I like the shadow, but the color was a let down for me. I expected BRIGHT DEEP purple, instead it turns this dark eggplant color on me and I don't know why... I mean I know it oxidized cuz of the oil on my skin, but I wanted BRIGHT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Have you considered using a white base to get a more true to pan color?


----------



## contrabassoon (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_I'm having trouble with my #92 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It stains my lids, they get pink.
I use artdeco eyeshadow base, and nyx jumbo pencils, or a paint pot, and it still stains my lids, 
How can I prevent it?_

 
It stains my lids too. I don't know if there's any way of preventing this because it stains no matter what base I use.
I do love this shadow though, the gorgeous red-violet colour!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 13, 2010)

i am having a love-hate relationship with this e/s when i first used it with my 222 brush it didnt stain my brush or lids. but when i used it with my 239 with another look it stained my brush and lids.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought it in NYC this past fall and I love it.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Aug 4, 2010)

#92 is fantastic.  I use the blue sephora makeup remover to get it off, though.  It does leave a stain.  It's not only great as a primary color, but if you are doing a light purple look, you can use it in the crease instead of black to keep the purples more intense.

MUFE mattes are very blendable - and very smooth.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 24, 2014)

This eyeshadow has been officially discontinued.


----------



## SimplyAddicted (Nov 8, 2014)

I had such a case of the sads when I realized they were reformulating the whole line and dumping #92.  I didn't know or I would have stocked up.  The new purple isn't the same...not the same..no!  This color was my first BAM color ever.  Just wish I had known!


----------



## geeko (Nov 8, 2014)

awww sad that they discontinued it...but i still have quite a whole chunk of it so it will last me for quite a while. It's a shame coz it's the best royal purple e/s ive ever used


----------



## stylabell (Feb 7, 2015)

I recently realized this after a trip to sepora.... im so sad and mad. The new formula doesn't seem as rich. :weep:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2015)

The closest color I can think of is Sugarpill's Poison Plum. Similar pigmentation and vibrancy. The color is slightly different.


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 2, 2015)

I wish I had picked this up before they discontinued it.


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 23, 2015)

OT: just wanted to let you know your signature line doesn't have an active link in case you didnt realize it


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It tickles me that an eyeshadow has it's own thread. Awesome and well deserved.


agreed! lol.


----------

